# Τσαγκαροδευτέρα and the Monday blues



## nickel (Mar 15, 2010)

*τσαγκαροδευτέρα η* εργάσιμη ημέρα, την οποία μεταβάλλει κανείς σε αργία από τεμπελιά: _Γιατί δεν πήγες σήμερα στη δουλειά; Τι είναι, τσαγκαροδευτέρα;_ (ΛΝΕΓ)
*τσαγκαροδευτέρα η* [tsaŋgaroδeftéra] O25α : (ειρ.) εργάσιμη μέρα, συνήθ. η επόμενη μιας αργίας, κατά την οποία αποφεύγουμε τη δουλειά από τεμπελιά: _Τσαγκαροδευτέρα είναι σήμερα και ήρθες αδιάβαστος στο σχολείο;_ [τσαγκάρ(ης) -ο- + Δευτέρα (παλιότερα μέρα αργίας για τους τσαγκάρηδες)]  (ΛΚΝ)

Μια πιο φλύαρη εξήγηση για την προέλευση της λέξης έχει το βιβλίο _Γιατί το λέμε έτσι_:
Παλαιότερα, τα παπούτσια ήταν χειροποίητα και δυσεύρετα. Τα κατασκεύαζαν οι τσαγκάρηδες (λέξη προερχόμενη από το _τσαγγίον_ ή _τζαγγίον_, είδος παπουτσιού για τους βυζαντινούς) στα εργαστήριά τους, τα τσαγκαράδικα. Όταν φθείρονταν, ακριβώς επειδή ήταν είδος πολυτελείας, οι άνθρωποι τα επιδιόρθωναν ξανά και ξανά, προκειμένου να καθυστερήσουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο την αγορά καινούριου ζευγαριού. Τις επιδιορθώσεις αναλάμβαναν, ως επί το πλείστον, πλανόδιοι τσαγκάρηδες που γύριζαν για το σκοπό αυτό στις γειτονιές κι έβγαζαν το μεροκάματο. Η Δευτέρα όμως ήταν ημέρα αργίας για τους τεχνίτες του παπουτσιού, γι' αυτό τόσο τα τσαγκαράδικα όσο και οι πλανόδιοι δεν εργάζονταν την ημέρα αυτή. […] Η «Τσαγκαροδευτέρα» έμεινε στο λεξιλόγιο μας να σημαίνει σκωπτικά την αργία για τους φυγόπονους, την εργάσιμη δηλαδή ημέρα την οποία μεταβάλλει κανείς σε αργία από τεμπελιά.​
Στα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά βρίσκω διάφορες αποδόσεις:
*skiving; an idler’s holiday; an idler’s day; (illicit) day off; lazy Monday*

Εγώ πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι λέμε πια «τσαγκαροδευτέρα» και εννοούμε ότι είναι η πρώτη μέρα της εβδομάδας, μετά την ξεγνοιασιά και το καθισιό του σαββατοκύριακου ή κάποιας άλλης διακοπής, που δεν μας φεύγει με τίποτα η σπαρίλα και δεν μπορούμε να πιάσουμε σωστούς ρυθμούς. Η Δευτέρα της κατήφειας. Δεν λέμε, δηλαδή, «Τι είναι, τσαγκαροδευτέρα;», αλλά «Γαμώτο, τσαγκαροδευτέρα, και δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να δουλέψω». Πλέον, κάθε Δευτέρα είναι τσαγκαροδευτέρα.

Η επιστροφή στην Τσαγκαροδευτέρα
Η ωραιότερη παρένθεση. Η διαφυγή απ' την καθημερινότητα. Το Σάββατο. Η Κυριακή ήταν η ημέρα για να κατακαθίσουν τα πράγματα και τα συναισθήματα. Η Δευτέρα, η πρώτη μέρα της επιστροφής στη δουλειά. Κανονική Τσαγκαροδευτέρα. 

Οπότε η δική μου μεταφραστική πρόταση:
Είναι τσαγκαροδευτέρα > I have the Monday blues.

Every other day, every other day,
Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
But whenever Monday comes, but whenever Monday comes
You can find me cryin' all of the time.







Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Zazula (Mar 15, 2010)

Τι ωραίο τραγούδι... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brenda_Ann_Spencer :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2010)

_Stormy Monday Blues_ - T-Bone Walker




Και Τρίτη και Τετάρτη και όλη η τσαγκαροβδομάδα...


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2014)

..
Blue Monday - Alexis Korner (1983)






Μια που τον θυμήθηκα σήμερα (του Αλεξάνδρου, βοήθειά μας), ο Αλέξις Κόρνερ στα 55 του λίγο πριν πεθάνει, με παρέα την κόρη του τη Σαπφώ, τον γιο του τον Νίκο στην κιθάρα και με rhythm section τον Μπίλι Γουάιμαν και τον Τσάρλι Γουότς.



Spoiler



Alexis Korner am 29. April, 1983 beim 25 Jährigem Jubiläum des Marquee Club mit ein paar alten Weggefährten.
Alexis Korner: Gitarre/Vocals
Ian Stewart: Piano
Bill Wyman: Bass
Charlie Watts: Drums
Nico Korner: Gitarre
Shappo Korner: Gesang
Ruby Turner: Vocals
Jacki Graham: Vocals
Mel Collins: Saxophon
John Pickard: Posaune
Willie Garnét: Saxophon
Τed Bunting: Saxophon


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 2, 2014)

A case of the Mondays:




αλλά...


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Σήμερα λέει είναι η Blue Monday, η πιο τσαγκαροδευτέρα από τις τσαγκαροδευτέρες.

Blue Monday is a name given to a day in January (typically the third Monday of the month) reported to be the most depressing day of the year. The concept was first publicised as part of a 2005 press release from holiday company Sky Travel which claimed to have calculated the date using an equation. The idea is considered pseudoscience,[1] with its formula derided by scientists as nonsensical.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Monday_(date)​
Παραδοσιακά η Blue Monday είναι μια οποιαδήποτε τσαγκαροδευτέρα:

*Blue Monday* /ˌbluː ˈmʌndeɪ/ /ˌbluː ˈmʌndi/
noun
Originally in German contexts. A Monday during which people choose not to work, especially for a celebration, or because they have indulged excessively over the course of the weekend. Now chiefly historical.

N.E.D. (1887) posits a sense ‘the Monday before Lent’, but this is apparently not supported by evidence, although it does exist in German.

Origin
Late 18th cent. From _blue_ + _Monday_, after German _blauer Montag_ Monday on which journeymen were not required to work, holiday Monday.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/blue-monday?q=Blue+Monday​


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2016)

...
Blue Monday '88 - New Order


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 9, 2016)

Είχα παλαιότερα έναν εργοδότη ο οποίος είχε σπουδάσει και εργαστεί στην Γερμανία (20 χρόνια είχε μείνει, είχε πάρει κι υπηκοότητα). Φαίνεται ότι και οι γερμανοί αργούν να πάρουν μπρος την Δευτέρα.

Αν κάποια δουλειά δεν έχει γίνει σωστά (π.χ. κάποιο τεμάχια βγήκε από την γραμμή παραγωγής με κάποιο πρόβλημα) τότε λένε: _πρέπει να φτιάχτηκε Δευτέρα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Είχα παλαιότερα έναν εργοδότη ο οποίος είχε σπουδάσει και εργαστεί στην Γερμανία (20 χρόνια είχε μείνει, είχε πάρει κι υπηκοότητα). Φαίνεται ότι και οι γερμανοί αργούν να πάρουν μπρος την Δευτέρα.
> 
> Αν κάποια δουλειά δεν έχει γίνει σωστά (π.χ. κάποιο τεμάχια βγήκε από την γραμμή παραγωγής με κάποιο πρόβλημα) τότε λένε: _πρέπει να φτιάχτηκε Δευτέρα_.



Υπάρχει μάλιστα και η σχετική λέξη: _Montagsauto_ (αυτοκίνητο της Δευτέρας), καθώς και γενικότερα για ελλειμματικά προϊόντα, που ονομάζονται «δευτεριάτικα κομμάτια» (https://www.wikiwand.com/de/Montagsstück). Είναι αντίστοιχο των αγγλικών lemon-κάτι κι εμείς θα το λέγαμε ίσως τσαγκαροδευτεριάτικο προϊόν.

Πρόκειται όμως για λαϊκές προλήψεις (κανένα αυτοκίνητο δεν κατασκευάζεται μόνο σε μια Δευτέρα). Εδώ, ας πούμε, ανάλογη συζήτηση για τα δευτεριάτικα και τα παρασκευιάτικα αυτοκίνητα στο γνωστό snopes.com.


----------

